# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Η εκπαίδευση του budgie μου

## mask2011

Γειά σας...

Θέλω να εκπαιδεύσω το budgie που απέκτησα πριν περιπου 2,5 εβδομάδες... Είναι περίπου ενός έτους και μάλλον θυληκό. Αυτό που έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής είναι να τρώει κεχρί από το χέρι μου με πολυ μεγάλη άνεση... Ακολουθεί και το χερι μου... Θέλω λοιπόν επειδή δεν μπορώ να δημιουργήσω ενα καταλληλο δωμάτιο λόγω σπιτιού να μου πείτε τι να κάνω για να με εμπιστευτεί πριν το βγάλω από το κλουβί του... Δλδ να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου έστω και με φαι... Σκέφτομαι τη λύση του μπάνιου... Εννοείται κατεβασμένη λεκάνη κτλ... Πείτε μου την γνώμη σας...  Ευχαριτώ και συγγνώμη για την πολυλογία...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε μας και τις φωτογραφίες σου εδώ.

----------


## alkisti

κοιτα το μπανιο δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι το πιο καταλληλο εκτος αν δεν εχει καθρευτη , θα μπορουσες να βαλεις στο χερι σου κεχρι πιο πανω απο την παλαμη σου και να ερθει να το παρει και αμα κατσει τοτε μετα απο μερες που θα το κανεις αυτο , μετα πηγαινετο με το κλουβι φυσικα στο μπανιο και καλυψε τον καθρευτη αν γινεται και βγαλ'το εξω και κανε παλι το ιδιο με το κεχρι ή οταν το βγαλεις το παπαγαλακι εξω τα εχεις μια πατυθρα και να την βαλεις κατω απο την κοιλιτσα του και θα το επαναλαμβανεις μεχρι να ανεβει , οταν ανεβει θα το κανεις αυτο παλι πολλες φορες και μετα αντικατεστησθε την πατυθρα με το δαχτυλο σου μεχρι να ανεβει ... εγω ετσι εκανα και τα καταφερα .

----------


## mask2011

Αλκηστη όσο για να βάλω και τα δύο μου χέρια μέσα στο κλουβί είναι μάλλον αδύνατο... Και αυτο γιατί δεν χωράνε  "fullyhappy"  ... Θα καταλάβεις από τις φωτό... αλλά εξήγησέ μου αν δεν το κατάλαβα καλά...

Και οι φωτό που παραγγείλατε   ::   :

----------


## alkisti

Οχι και τα δυο βρε   ::   , το ενα απλα θα ριξεις λιγο πανω στο χερι σου κεχρι για να ερθει να κατσει   :winky:

----------


## mask2011

Αααααααααααα   ::   ::   ::   Χλωμό το βλέπω αλλά θα προσαπθήσω.... Το μπάνιο έχει καθρέφτη αλλά αυτό διορθώνεται.... Θα το δοκιμάσω το σάββατο που δεν θα έχω πρακτική... Οσο για το άλλο με το χέρι μου πιάνω δουλειά τώρα...

----------


## alkisti

Αντε καλη συνεχεια και Καλη επυτηχια !  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Επίσης πυστυώ οτι θα βοηθούσε και να σε μάθει ακόμα καλύτερα αν τοποθετούσες το κλουβί του σε χώρο οπου θα μπορεί να σε παρακολουθεί με ηρεμία . Βέβαια αφού το έμαθες είδι να τρώει με ηρεμία απο το χέρι σου νομίζω πως αυτό το βήμα το έχεις είδι τελιωπιοίσει   ::   .

Καλή Συνέχεια .

----------


## mask2011

Και για να δείτε που ακριβώς βρισκόμαστε:

----------


## vagelis76

Χρήστο μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής κολπάκι....
αν κατάλαβα καλά στις φωτογραφίες τρώει από σενα τσαμπί από κεχρι???Καλό σημάδι και πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευθείς...
θα του δίνεις να γλυκαίνεται λίγο και μετά σιγά σιγά θα κρύβεις ταυτό που κρατάς μέσα στη παλάμη σου και θα του απλώνεις(προτάσεις)  δάχτυλο ,εκείνο θα προσπαθήσει να βρεί και να πλησιάσει τη λυχουδιά και ίσως καθίσει στο δάχτυλό σου.Θα το αφήσεις να τσιμπήσει πάλι λίγο και σιγά σιγά θα τραβάς το χέρι σου προς τα έξω.Αν δε γίνει τη πρώτη μέρα ξανακάντο την επόμενη μέχρι να πετύχει φίλε.
Εγώ θα απέφευγα στη θέση το μπάνιο με ένα τόσο μικρόσωμο πουλί,οι κίνδυνοι είναι πολλοί,θα προτιμούσα να το επιχειρήσω στο δωματιο που έχω το κλουβί και γνωρίζει το περιβάλλον.
Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις ετσί?????

----------


## mask2011

Παιδιά κανένα νέο ακόμα... Προσπαθώ αλλά δεν βλέπω βελτίωση... Μου το παίζει δύσκολη αλλά που θα πάει??? Δεν είναι και λιχούδο.... Ορίστε και μερικές φωτό και ένα βίντεο. Κατεβάστε το και δείτε το... Σας παρακαλώ να μου πείτε αν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που κάνει, δλδ που ανοιγοκλείνει το ραμφος. Κάνει ζέστη αλλά το έκανε και πριν κάποιες μέρες που δεν ειχε. Όταν το κάνει δεν βγάζει κάποιον ήχο....

----------


## mask2011

Ωρα για ενημέρωση...

Τελικά το χρησιμοποίησα το μπάνιο. Την έβγαλα απο το κλουβί και αφού πέταξε κάμποσο έκατσε στο πιο βολικό σημείο... (εικόνα 1)
Υστερα αφού ηρέμησε ήρθε και έφαγε από το χέρι μου κεχρί. Μετά χρησιμοποίησα ένα chopstick για πατήθρα...   :eek:   (πολύ βολικό έχω να σας πω)
Και αφού σήμερα είναι η τρίτη μέρα που κάνουμε βόλτες στο μπάνιο καθόμαστε πλέον στο χέρι...   ::   ::   ::   Υπάρχει όμως ένα περίεργο... Καθόμαστε μόνο στο αριστερό... Αρνούμαστε να ανεβούμε στο δεξί  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" ... Τι να πω??? Πάντως είμαι πολ χαρούμενος. Πλησιάζουμε τον ένα μήνα και αρχισε να με εμπιστευεται λίγο, το νιώθω....

----------


## mask2011

Λοιπόν ύστερα από τόσο καιρό που έχω να γράψω είπα να σας πω για το πως τα πάμε... Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο που ανεβαίνουμε στο χέρι και μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά μόνο όταν κρατάω φαι. Και εδώ λοιπόν θέλω να σας ρωτήσω το εξής: Να την βγάλω από το κλουβί έξω?? Έχω σταματήσει να την βγάζω από το κλουβί στο μπάνιο αν και εκεί γίνεται η εκπαίδευση μέσα από το κλουβί(λόγω ησυχίας)...

----------


## demis

αφου αρχιζει και καθεται στο χερι σου εστω με τροφη δοκιμασε να τη βγαλεις λιγο εξω αλλα σε σφαλες σημειο και καλα κλησμενες  τις πορτες... δεν θα συνηστουσα με τιπτοα να του κοψεις τα φτερα αλλα εγω αν δνε το εκανα θα τον ειχα χασει σιγουρα! κινδυνευσα 4 φορες να τον χασω βγαινει εξω με το παραμικρο ανοιγμα της πορτας, αλλα απο το κλουβι δεν βγαινει μονο του και  τον βγαζω με την πατηθρα η με το χερι μου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Λοιπόν ύστερα από τόσο καιρό που έχω να γράψω είπα να σας πω για το πως τα πάμε... Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο που ανεβαίνουμε στο χέρι και μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά μόνο όταν κρατάω φαι. Και εδώ λοιπόν θέλω να σας ρωτήσω το εξής: Να την βγάλω από το κλουβί έξω?? Έχω σταματήσει να την βγάζω από το κλουβί στο μπάνιο αν και εκεί γίνεται η εκπαίδευση μέσα από το κλουβί(λόγω ησυχίας)...


Σε πολύ καλό σημείο είσαι.Ένα ένα τα πράγματα μη βιάζεσαι. Αν όταν το βγάζεις το κυνηγάς για να το βάλεις μέσα, δεν είναι καλό Συνέχισε με το φαγητό.Μπορείς όταν έχεις στο ένα χέρι το φαγητό να το βάζεις λίγο κοντά στο άλλο χέρι σου με ανοιχτό το δάχτυλο έτσι ώστε τραβώντας λίγο πίσω πίσω το δάχτυλο  να κάνει ένα βήμα για να φάει και να ανέβει.Γενικά η εκπαίδευση θέλει συντομία στο χρόνο και επανάληψη.Συνήθως το πρωί και το απόγευμα είναι η καλύτερη ώρα.Να γίνεται ευχάριστα και να μην το πιέζεις.

----------


## mask2011

Για την εκπαίδευση σαν λιχουδιά χρησιμοποιώ κεχρι σε τσαμπί... Έτσι λοιπόν μου δίνει ένα πλεονέκτημα να το κρατάω όπως θέλω. Το κρατάω με τον μέσο και τον αντίχειρα και προτάσσω τον δείκτη έτσι λοιπόν δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή από το να ανέβει στο χέρι μου(πράγμα που το κάνει με μεγάλη ευκολία όταν κρατάω το κεχρί). Ανεβαίνει χωρίς καν να το σκεφτεί σχεδόν σε σημείο που σηκώνει το πόδι αυτόματα. Αυτά. Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή δεκτή...

----------


## mask2011

Παιδιά ακόμα τπτ... Ανεβαίνει πολύ ευκολα στο χέρι μου και τρώει... Την μετακινώ μέχρι την πόρτα του κλουβιού και δεν κάνει τπτ απλά κάθεται και τρώει. Μόλις ακούσει κάνεναν περίεργο ήχο σκέφτεται να φύγει, άλλες φορές φεύγει άλλες όχι. Αλλά μόλις πάω να την βγάλω από το κλουβί, τσουπ πετάει μεσα... Σήμερα δοκίμασα και κάτι άλλο και δεν πέτυχε. Έβαλα ένα τσαμπί κεχρί στην πόρτα. Την άφησα ανοιχτή και καθόμουνα στον υπολογιστή ως συνήθως. Αυτή πήγε στην ταιστρα εφαγε και όμως ούτε καν έκανε κίνηση να βγει ή να φάει... Το μόνο που κατάφερα σε αυτές τις 3 ώρες ήταν να σκάσω από την ζέστη λόγω κλειστών παράθυρων... Τι να κάνω??

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Θα σου έλεγα τίποτα προς το παρόν. Αν δεν θέλει να βγει έξω μην την πιέζεις διότι θα την επηρεάσεις αρνητικά. Άφησε ανοιχτή την πόρτα του κλουβιου χωρίς όμως να βάλεις κάτι να φάει. Α, και θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις μια βεντάλια   ::

----------

